# hmm...I did not introduce this moss... (ID?)



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

This moss is slowly growing in my tank. I certainly did not intentionally introduce it. It also does not look like any moss I have kept.

In the top photo, the moss is actually anchored to the wood. In the bottom picture, it is free floating.

Any ideas?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It looks like fissidens. I've seen local species of moss that look similar to that as well.


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

I dunno but it sure is pretty.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

It is very much like Fontinalis antipyretica.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

I don't think it looks like Fissidens, I suspect it is willow moss. Is it growing under good lighting?


----------

